# Dopo tante visite.....



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2013)

.....ho deciso di partecipare attivamente anch'io  è da taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanto tempo che vi leggo, e ho deciso di dire anche la mia! Mi chiamo Davide, ho 26 anni e sono di Licata  spero di trovarmi bene con tutti voi, ma sono già sicuro che sarà così  Un saluto a tutti e FORZA MILAN!!


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Settembre 2013)

Ciao Davide benvenuto


----------



## Hammer (7 Settembre 2013)

Benvenuto Davide


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Settembre 2013)

Benvenuto


----------



## Butcher (7 Settembre 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2013)

Ciao omonimo, benvenuto


----------



## robs91 (7 Settembre 2013)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Hellscream (7 Settembre 2013)

Grazie, grazie a tutti  mai visto un forum così completo, toccate tutti gli argomenti in modo davvero ottimo, avete fatto e continuate a fare un ottimo lavoro ragazzi


----------

